# Big Island trip in Sept



## ehanes7612 (Dec 30, 2016)

So I just bought my tickets for the Big Island in Sept , two weeks...any suggestions of off the beaten path places to see? or activities to do?


----------



## abax (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a suggestion about what NOT to do. Do not scuba
dive or go too far out when swimming. Shark attacks
have been reported quite frequently of late. Apparently,
the attacks have something to do with the currents that
attract bait fish and then sharks following them. Not nice.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 31, 2016)

abax said:


> I have a suggestion about what NOT to do. Do not scuba
> dive or go too far out when swimming. Shark attacks
> have been reported quite frequently of late. Apparently,
> the attacks have something to do with the currents that
> attract bait fish and then sharks following them. Not nice.



I tend not to do water...love to look at but not much for swimming in it..I am more about hiking


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2016)

Have fun!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 31, 2016)

Big Island might be my next trip also.

I've only been to Oahu and Maui.
would love to be back in Maui. Road to Hana was very memorable experience I'd love to again.

With snorkeling, I think shark attacks can still happen, but with quite a few people together as a group usually, it is safe.

I've only seen lots of dolphins and turtles. I usually go in October. 

Hope someone else will chime in with more info you're looking for.

Are you visiting some nurseries? Duh, of course, right?
It's like Orchid Mecca in the USA, isn't it? haha


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 31, 2016)

I visited a friend on Maui for three weeks in 1977, but it's been so long ago I have nothing useful to share.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Big Island might be my next trip also.
> 
> I've only been to Oahu and Maui.
> would love to be back in Maui. Road to Hana was very memorable experience I'd love to again.
> ...



probably no orchids


----------



## abax (Dec 31, 2016)

Uh oh...land sharks! I'm only familiar with Maui
and haven't been to the big island.


----------



## cattmad (Jan 1, 2017)

Do a drive around the island, the change in landscapes between the altitudes is very impressive


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 1, 2017)

cattmad said:


> Do a drive around the island, the change in landscapes between the altitudes is very impressive



will probably do that a few times...really excited about Mauna Kea , and trying to be there at night


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2017)

Paradise helicopters - doors off volcano flight from Hilo!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 2, 2017)

Do you golf? I've never been there but understand there are some pretty awesome golf courses.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 2, 2017)

I recall we spent an interesting day on the Big Island bird watching.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 2, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> I recall we spent an interesting day on the Big Island bird watching.



that sounds really cool


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Paradise helicopters - doors off volcano flight from Hilo!



i really want to do that, I actually have two old acquaintances who own helicopters out there and do tours


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 2, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Do you golf? I've never been there but understand there are some pretty awesome golf courses.



I dont, just never tried..but probably something I would get into as I get older...I lived next to a golf course part of growing up but only went fishing for golf balls. I have heard Oahu has a nice course


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 3, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> i really want to do that, I actually have two old acquaintances who own helicopters out there and do tours



Do it!



image hosting


----------



## Marco (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm getting married in the big island 8.24.17. We haven't planned out how long we will be staying there yet....But we may be in the area!


----------

